# Scottish Wildcats



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i've never seen one in the wild, but i have taken a picture of one...

Scottish Wildcat Association, history and evolution of the feline family


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

nice one! :no1:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

cheers!

i would love to see one in the wild. they are seriously scary things - even with bars between us i froze when one stared at me. the keeper (it was at edinburgh zoo) admitted he was quite scared of them.

that shot was taken through thick plexi-glass, so i was really shocked when they chose it to go o their site.

L


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

it's a beautiful shot! only ever seen them at Auchingarrich Wildlife Centre:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

oooh, they're lovely!

they have such thick fur you'd love to stroke it... but you'd never play piano again if you did.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I was lucky enough to see one as a kid.. not recently though..


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Beautiful :flrt:


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

only seen one once, my ex is a vet and someone hit one in their van on a country road and brought it to us.. its was beautiful but poor thing never survived


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

I so want to see one in the wild. Seen them at the Highland Wildlife Park many times - just like big tabbies but you know they won't start purring if you try and give 'em a wee pat


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Ahhh wow, lovely shot


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

Crab Man said:


> I so want to see one in the wild. Seen them at the Highland Wildlife Park many times - just like big tabbies but you know they won't start purring if you try and give 'em a wee pat


hehehe

when i was taking that shot a couple walked past and the bloke said "they look just like tabby cats". my reply was "wait until they look at you". he then stared at one and it glanced back at him... he saw the difference! they have a look that freezes you.

cheers for all the comments. i was quite pleased with that shot as it was in very low light and through glass/plexiglass. they are stunning creatues though and i would love to see one in the wild. maybe one day.


----------

